# Question about vacuum sealing



## Joshua Husemann (Oct 13, 2020)

Here is a question for you, anyone vacuum seal marinade their pork shoulders? I recently got a sealer, and was wondering if there is any benefit to placing an injected and rubbed pork shoulder in a vacuum sealed bag overnight vs just in a container in the fridge. Anyone tried this?


----------



## lowslowmac (Oct 13, 2020)

i have done this before, it doesn't produce out of this world results but it does help it a bit.  definitely forces the flavors into the meat more.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Oct 13, 2020)

lowslowmac said:


> i have done this before, it doesn't produce out of this world results but it does help it a bit.  definitely forces the flavors into the meat more.


I was figuring thats exactly how it would result. Thanks


----------



## 3-2-1 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of marinade except for Korean short ribs but for pork butt you can rub it down and chill it for 24 hours. Pull it from the fridge and bring it to room temperature and inject the pork with a butter and rub combo along the way. Typically pork shoulder/butt is so moist you don't need any help from injection though!


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Oct 13, 2020)

3-2-1 said:


> I'm not a big fan of marinade except for Korean short ribs but for pork butt you can rub it down and chill it for 24 hours. Pull it from the fridge and bring it to room temperature and inject the pork with a butter and rub combo along the way. Typically pork shoulder/butt is so moist you don't need any help from injection though!


Yeah, I didn't mean liquid marinade for the shoulder, just the vacuum seal marinade process with the dry rub and injection. I don't inject for moisture, but to provide additional flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 14, 2020)

I wouldn't do a full pork shoulder, but country ribs (strip cut shoulder) might benefit nicely,


----------



## mike243 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bringing a large chunk of meat to room temp may take 3-4 hours and I wont take the chance,  I would inject as that's the best way to get flavors into large cuts of meat other than a brine for several days, also the liquid you brine in may be to thick to penetrate good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2020)

I agree with Mike, I always inject my butts & briskets.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

Hmmm, I have met a Man I didn't like, but I never met a Pork Butt that needed Brining or injection.  A good Rub is Plenty Good.

Bear


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Oct 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, I have met a Man I didn't like, but I never met a Pork Butt that needed Brining or injection.  A good Rub is Plenty Good.
> 
> Bear


Guess you're missing out then.


----------



## Braz (Oct 14, 2020)

I will use the vacuum sealer when I am going to let the piece of meet marinate with a dry rub overnight or so. BUT,  don't pull a full vacuum.   I just pull most of the air out and then seal the bag.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Braz said:


> I will use the vacuum sealer when I am going to let the piece of meet marinate with a dry rub overnight or so. BUT,  don't pull a full vacuum.   I just pull most of the air out and then seal the bag.


But if you’re not pulling a vacuum why waste a sealable bag? The reason for vacuum is to pull the flavors into the meat but this is almost always with some level of moisture as dry rub alone would just stay stuck to the meat outside?
Maybe use a ziplock bag or just rest the meat on a cookie sheet with a low profile rack to keep the meat off the cookie sheet and use wrap and cover the meat (loosely) and tray before hitting the fridge. This is what I do for rubbed meat, cookie sheet and wrap. The next day the meat is nice and sweaty looking like you want to tear into raw. I don’t use any binders like mustard just straight rub(s).
 I know everyone has their own method to their smoking/bbq madness that make all our grub so tasty and different  that’s how I do it. Cheers


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Vacuum sealing for marinating works best with thin cuts like chops, steaks, poultry pieces, etc. 
Injecting thicker cuts like butts, briskets, and whole poultry is prefered method for delivering flavor and moisture deep into the meat. 

Vacuum sealing after injecting and applying rubs won't hurt, but it also won't help much.  
Like brining,  vacuum sealing will still only allow for penetration of about an 1/8 of inch or so...and most of that will be the sodium molecules.

Bottom line: If you have a process that produces the results you desire, then go for it. However, it may not be  totally necessary.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, I have met a Man I didn't like, but I never met a Pork Butt that needed Brining or injection.  A good Rub is Plenty Good.
> 
> Bear




Yep. 
I'd rather catch the natural drippins and mix those back in with the meat or a nice finishing sauce, if needed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yep.
> I'd rather catch the natural drippins and mix those back in with the meat or a nice finishing sauce, if needed.




Yup---I actually do vac seal Beef with Lipton Beefy Onion Soup mix, before I Sous Vide it, but I only do that so it's ready for the Sous Vide.
I never noticed any difference in flavor, between Vac Sealing & Not Vac Sealing it.

Sorry Josh.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I actually do vac seal Beef with Lipton Beefy Onion Soup mix, before I Sous Vide it, but I only do that so it's ready for the Sous Vide.
> I never noticed any difference in flavor, between Vac Sealing & Not Vac Sealing it.
> 
> Sorry Josh.
> ...




John,

That is an excellent example of when vac sealing fits the bill.


----------

